# Commercial Insurance ABNs



## Shagrlygrl (Mar 2, 2016)

What are the general rules regarding the use of ABNs for commercial insurance plans?  If the insurance company denies payment for a service with a CO (Contractual Obligation) code, can we still bill the patient if they have signed an ABN in advance?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 2, 2016)

You will have to verify with the payer what they require in order to bill the patient. Some may accept the medicare ABN form, some may have their own form or guidelines on what the form needs to contain


----------

